# @@AB 1 @ Shimano XTR M900 Gruppe in TOP Zustand + Syncros forged inkl. Blackspire KB



## Tucana (22. März 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/real_yidaki/..._trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Captain_Secret (24. März 2013)

also bei den STi´s hättest aber nochmal nachlegen können...ne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theschlaatz (27. Mai 2013)

Noch erhältlich die XTR Ausstattung?


----------

